# Best site like custom ink but cost friendly?



## Mziggy (Apr 6, 2012)

Looking to get about 50 t shirts printed for 3-4. 4-5 Colors. Id like to print on back but no site has it where i can put text at bottom back right


----------



## Mziggy (Apr 6, 2012)

Anyone have any good suggestions?


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

I could be wrong but I think your looking for a price that may be beyond most printers at that quantity. I think you may have to deal with less then perfect customer service, a very economy grade shirt, probably not screened, and probably limited print locations. 

I would look to a local printer that is looking to build a customer relationship and can possibly help you refine your ideas to get you at that price.

Just my two cents. Toss them in a well and make a wish.


----------



## obsessedwithtees (Jun 15, 2012)

I used DesignAShirt.com for all of my designs. They have a box in the designer, but if you email or call them, they can usually design outside the box. Their customer service has always helped me with my odd shirt requests.


----------



## FestiveChicken (May 5, 2012)

obsessedwithtees said:


> I used DesignAShirt.com for all of my designs. They have a box in the designer, but if you email or call them, they can usually design outside the box. Their customer service has always helped me with my odd shirt requests.


 Custom Ink will do this for you as well. Their customer service is great and they will work with you. I use them for large stock orders. Only do smaller jobs in house currently.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

